# Switch an Router  - Internet extrem langsam



## georgygx (16. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

Ich habe gestern einen Switch gekauft und heute getestet, leider funktioniert er irgendwie nicht richtig.
Die Downloadgeschwindikgeit erreicht nur einen Bruchteil der Maximalleistung.

Aufbau:
Modem Cisco EPC2203
Router D-Link DIR-600
 - 1x PC
 - 1x Synology NAS
 - 1x Playstation 3
 - 1x Verbindung zum TP-Link Switch

TP-Link Switch TL-SG1005D
 - Verbindung zum D-Link Router
 - Steckplatz 1 -> Laptop
 - Steckplatz 2 -> Panasonic TV

Problem:

Laptop über D-Link Router, Geschwindigkeitstest sagt: 
     Download: 94 Mbps
     Upload: 5,2 Mbps
     Ping: 15

Laptop über TP-Link Switch:
     Download: 5,45 Mbps
     Upload: 4,7 Mbps
     Ping: 0


Wie kann ich also die volle Geschwindigkeit über den Switch nutzen ?
Getestet wurden auch schon einige andere Kabel zwischen Router und Switch 
(beigefügtes Kabel + 15 cm Kabel + 1 Meter Kabel + 5 Meter Kabel) 
sowie umstecken der Kabel auf andere Steckplätze aber alles ohne Besserung.

Schonmal danke für Hilfe

MFG


----------



## Astrong (17. Januar 2014)

Der Switch ist (wenn er funtkioniert) sehr gut. Nutze davon zwei!

Einzige was ich mir vorstellen könnte: Irgendwo (vermutlich zwischen Router und Switch) drosselt irgendwas.
Meine Vermutung: Schau mal auf den Router, auf welche Geschwindigkeit die LAN-Ports eingestellt sind.
Es kann sein, dass die Ports auf 10Mbit/s eingestellt sind.. dann ist das natürlich der Flaschenhals.

Du siehst das auch an den LEDs am Switch. Wenn Grün dann Gigabit (kann er Router aber nicht). Orange ist dann 100mbit (optimal)  und glaub rot oder so ist 10mbit. Schau dir das mal auf dem Switch an.

Was du auch mal probieren kannst:

-Stecke Laptop über Kabel an Router und schau in den Netzwerverbindungen was du für ne Übertragunsrate bekommst (da sollte 100mbit stehen, ansonsten ist hier der Fehler).
-Stecke PC/Laptop #2 an Switch und schau was du für ne Rate bekommst und dann mach einfach mal nen Datei-Austausch (dieser sollte mit knapp 10-12Megabyte/s stattfinden).

Wenn das alles passt.. dann stimmt irgendwas mit dem Router nicht (Verbindung zwischen LAN & DSL-Modem... oder irgend ne Software-Drosselung).


----------

